# Ecmo - Looking for CPT/ASA code



## OEHMLER5 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi everyone!

Looking for CPT/ASA code match for ECMO venous-venous from right femoral vein to right IJ vein?   Located CPT codes for this procedure, however, the ASA code quotes "anesthesia care not typically required."  Any suggestions?  Thank you!!


----------



## LeslieJ (Jul 26, 2015)

*Ecmo*

See the codes from 33951 through 33989 to see if one of those CPT codes fits the documented procedure.

I see what you mean about "no anesthesia care required" but there are times when anesthesia is required for certain circumstances/conditions even when the procedure doesn't usually require anesthesia.  Be sure to note what those"certain circumstances" are in your additional diagnoses. You may have to appeal later, but if they're with your claim you can get it reprocessed vs. having to send in a corrected claim.

Here are some examples of applicable ASA codes:
00350	Anesthesia for procedures on major vessels of neck; not otherwise specified
00550	Anesthesia for sternal debridement
01270	Anesthesia for procedures involving arteries of upper leg, including bypass graft; not otherwise specified
01844	Anesthesia for vascular shunt, or shunt revision, any type (eg, dialysis)

You'll have to choose the most appropriate anesthesia code for procedures on the major vessels - IJ = neck, so that may be the one you want to look at or 01270 for arteries of upper leg.

I don't have my crosswalk book handy to know if any of the above appear with the above listed anesthesia codes, they are still appropriate if the documentation supports their use.  

L J


----------

